# Burton Red Impact Shorts - Padding?



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi all - I ordered a pair of these online (Red Herren Protektor-Hosen BASE LAYER SHORT, 229736: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit)

They came last night and the padding seems pretty minimal! Its the d3o stuff. Just wondering is anyone using these and do they really help? Maybe its a technology I don't understand but seems to be very little padding on them!

Thanks
G


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does your particular model include a d3O sheet to protect the back?


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

No. It is just the shorts as in that picture that has the protection on the hips, some on the tail and bum cheeks. 

They look like this from front and back
http://i1.wearecdn.net/images/article/red-burton/ppw30016/red-burton-total-impact-short-ppw30016.jpg


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a slightly different model but yes that padding does do it's job.


----------



## gc2012 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to hear. Hard to believe when you see the lack of padding on them but good to hear


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

My wife's impact Red impact shorts are also of a different model. She complained the back d3O sheet did not really reach the tail bone and in many of the falls she landed on her back, it hurt bad. This season she has got a pair of Mcdavid impact shorts and she says the soft padding on the back does indeed reach the tail bone. Mcdavid does not employ d3O though and their impact shorts are even more expensive than the Reds. My own impact shorts are of another brand from Japan and it uses d3O.

The diagram you provide seems to be a pair of impact shorts with a d3O right at the back. Have I mistaken?


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

How noticeable are these shorts under your pants? I tried on some Azzpads, and my ass looked massive.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

who cares how your ass looks in snow pants? if they save your tailbone from hurting for 3 years, wear them.

( my tailbone has been hurting for 3 years. It sucks trust me.)


----------



## guharon (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm still at that age where I care about things like that.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

guharon said:


> How noticeable are these shorts under your pants? I tried on some Azzpads, and my ass looked massive.


try to wear loose snowboard pants and it's barely noticeable if that. Im wearing skeletools pants and azzpadz at the same time after i hurt my tailbone pretty bad and this 2 combo's works for me.


----------

